# Carpet installation on Dricore



## Cyrus (Sep 23, 2007)

I am about to install carpet (plus carpet pad) on my Dricore floor in the basement. There is no baseboard installed yet.
I know this is an old topic but could anybody tell me what is wrong with the following steps:
1-Installing tack strips (How much should be the gap between the tack strips and the wall?)
2-Installing carpet
3-Installing baseboard on top of the carpet

I know many say first install the baseboard then carpet but I simply do not undrestand what is wrong with the above?
The reason that I do not want to first install the baseboard then carpet is that I am not a professional and probably the gap I will leave as "gulley" (Tha gap between the tack trip and the basboard) will not be good enough for a perfect look. Second when pushing the carpet in the gulley I can simply scratch the basboard _and the most important factor is the simplicity of the way I have in mind._
Any comment is appreciated!


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2008)

I have been installing carpet professionally for 28yrs. Nothing wrong with your steps listed, you can do it either way. Put your tackstrip back the thickness of your baseboard + 1/4". When you install the base after the carpet is down, don't push it down to tight, just enough so there are no gaps between the base and the nap of the carpet. This will make it easier to remove the carpet later on when it needs replaced.


----------



## hack911 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Install base before carpet*

You want the base installed first so when/if the carpet ever gets replaced you do not have to r&r the base as well. I believe you need the base at 3/8". Also, by doing it this way, your installer will see the finished job and can usually correct any gaps there might be inbetween the base and flooring. This is only true for carpet: the base goes on after the install of flooring in most(if not all) cases.
It just works out much nicer(and easier for the installer) if you have the base done first for your carpet area first.
To keep your base going on at the same level use blocks of wood that are 3/8"or 1/2" to keep it off of the floor---puch down and nail the base just above your blocks to keep it all the same. But then again, I've only been installing carpet for 26yrs.........CRI Cert(res/com) the past 12yrs...........

Have fun and good luck with your projects!

hack:thumbsup:


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2008)

I think I have just been insulted. The "Hack" is correct, the base _should_ go down first, but it _can _be done either way. From reading the original post, I believe Cyrus is installing the carpet, and is not a professional. In this case a better look _may_ be achieved by installing the base after.


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

You guys are missing the obvious here. This person wants to stretch carpet over floating osb floor panels.

Im thinking some buckling is gonna happen to that dricore floor.


----------



## Cyrus (Sep 23, 2007)

mike costello said:


> Im thinking some buckling is gonna happen to that dricore floor.


Can you expalin what do you mean? What could happen?


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2008)

> You guys are missing the obvious here. This person wants to stretch carpet over floating osb floor panels.
> 
> Im thinking some buckling is gonna happen to that dricore floor.


Great point Mike, I assumed Cyrus read the Dricore install instructions, silly me.



> Can you expalin what do you mean? What could happen?


Cyrus, read this.



> *Carpet - To prevent panel uplift when stretching carpet, fasten DRIcore panels to the concrete floor with Tapcon fasteners every six feet at perimeter edges and one in the panel in the centre of the room. Install tack strips on top of the perimeter rows of DRIcore panels, to hold the carpet down. Do not glue the underpad or carpet directly to the DRIcore panels.
> *


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Good post! I have run across a few jobs where folks have not followed those instructions.

If the carpet gets powerstretched (like it should) it has a tendancy to lift the perimiter pieces.


I have always wondered how nailing off the perimiter and one center piece effects all the other floating sheets


----------



## Robbyson (Mar 24, 2008)

*Alternative to Dricore*

I recently watched an episode of _Holmes on Homes_ where they installed carpet/padding over concrete in a basement setting. Rather than Dricore, they used a plastic mesh underlayment, about 1/8 inch in thickness, between the concrete and pad. This material came in rolls and installed in a matter of minutes. The idea was to create a barrier between the concrete and pad to lessen the impacts of any moisture. I've been trying to locate this product on the Internet without much success. But it sure seemed like it would be a whole lot easier (and perhaps much cheaper) than Drilock.

One solution for the base molding is to spend a couple of extra bucks and install some 4 or 5-inch molding. This way, you can install the molding first and still have plenty of it showing after the carpet install.


----------

